# First Male Pregnancy? True or not? What do you think?



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

What do you think?    

http://www.infertileworld.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=497



> We have all heard of IVF pregnancy, surrogate mothers, adopted children, genetically modified pregnancies but physicians and scientists from RYT Hospital claim to have made a viable technique for the successful impregnation of male individuals. Lee Mingwei is claimed to be the first human being to attempt this procedure and now has a healthy fetus developing in his abdominal cavity.
> 
> According to malepregnancy.com, the scientists at the RYT's Dwayne Medical Center administered oral doses of female hormones to Lee to make him receptive to the pregnancy. IVF techniques were used to induce an ectopic pregnancy by implanting an embryo and placenta into the abdominal cavity, just under or into the peritoneum (the surrounding lining).
> 
> ...


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hmmm...wouldn't surprise me...it was only a matter of time before this happened.  

Vicki x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

I'd like to see how they handle giving birth


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

This was bound to happen.... not sure how I feel about it, seems a shame that the one thing women can do that men cant and they create a way to do it.


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I don't believe it for a second.  Definitely a hoax.  How on earth could an embie implant into the abdominal cavity, etc.  What rubbish!  

As for it ever becoming reality, great if it were to happen in terms of it possibly making a world of difference to infertile couples.  But I'm afraid I'm not necessarily pro the trialing of this sort of thing.  The whole idea makes me feel a bit strange  

Jayne x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

It's a hoax.

I was passed this link months ago, Definatly 6 months ago or more, None of the videos have changed since then and he should of had the baby by now as he already looked huge then, Also if you search for male pregnancy on google some of the links that talk about the site are dated all the way back to Sept 2000! 

x x x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

It would be in the news a lot as well if it were true.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Glad I'm not the only one who smelt a whiff of 'cow poo' about this article


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

If it is true then someoe should give it a go! wud love 2 c a pregnant male! lol


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

If it is true which I doubt not... it would be the first and last.. sorry fella's (if anything like my dh anyway     ) they wouldn't be able to cope!!   breastfeeding?


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Even if it could be done I dont see many men volunterring.  My DH thinks the world is ending when he has a cold!!


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

MWAOOAHH! oh let me just wipe the tears from my eyes!...lol..what a load of rubbish! 


"the website claims that the cesarean section surgery would be needed to take the baby out."..........NO!!! never!


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Although it must be a hoax,It is actually possible for a baby to grow in the abdominal cavity. Very rare I grant you! but it has happened to some women. Not a nice thought and I think to make up a hoax like that is just plain weird!
pobby x


----------

